

Twimlbin - Host & share Twilio Markup Language without a webserver - kressaty
http://twimlbin.com/

======
andrewmwatson
I like that it combines the "postbin" with logging more specifically tuned to
Twilio connectivity in the style of the twilio debugger.

------
chuckreynolds
ooh nice feature on Twilio blog too!
[http://www.twilio.com/blog/2011/12/doers-in-action-
twimlbin-...](http://www.twilio.com/blog/2011/12/doers-in-action-twimlbin-
hosting-solution.html)

------
jjacobson
This is great. No more hosting twiml out of my public dropbox!

------
grtaylor2
This will things much easier for me. Thanks!

------
likeabel
great product!

------
timmus
thanks!

------
chuckreynolds
useful!

------
scottcate
nice

